
Show HN: Themer – a PWA for generating themes for all your tools - mjswensen
https://themer.dev
======
mjswensen
About a year ago I posted a link to a collection of npm packages for use on
the command-line, collectively called `themer`[1]. This link is to an offline-
capable Progressive Web App that wraps the CLI packages and adds the
capability to not only generate the themes but to more easily create your own
set of colors with a tight feedback loop.

The PWA is open source[2] (as is the CLI, of course), features no
ads/trackers/analytics (supported solely by Brave Rewards/$BAT), and takes
advantage of PWA features like caching for offline use.

Hope you enjoy!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16021874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16021874)
[2] [https://github.com/mjswensen/themer](https://github.com/mjswensen/themer)

